# New Doe :) New pics added..pg. 2!!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, so didn't want to say anything until everything was finalized, but we are going to pick this girl up tomorrow!!  I am way to excited!! 

Cornerstone Farm Sarai

S: Copa Quincy
SS: End-O-Wa Mistles Riptide
SD: Ceasars Villa FL Black Magic

D: ARMCH Ceasars Villa R Paige 4*D E AR1820 
DS: 4 Fun Roulette *S
DD: Ceasars Villa STS Penelope 3*D AR1615

Ok... here is a pic of her...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

Congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

cool!! :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe *

Kylee -

where did she come from?? I think I know - but not positive :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

I'm getting her from a lady near Seattle. I noticed that she is Abba's half sister? I believe the lady got her from Chicory Springs. I am soooo excited!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe *

Yeppers - that is what I though - hehehe!!!

Congrats - if it is who I am thinking it is - she is a nice doe. Why would the lady get rid of her so soon - she hasn't had her long......


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: New Doe *

Congrats!! Can't wait too see pictures!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

congrats... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

Pic added!! It's an old one of her.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: New Doe *

It is so funny - I did not think she would be that color - I guess because when I think Ceasar's villa I think gold 

She looks nice thougheven with a winter coat


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: New Doe *

I was not done typing - she is pretty!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New Doe *

Congrats! :clap: She's pretty!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

Thanks everyone! I'm thrilled! Oh...and Allison, forgot to answer your question. She had to get rid of her because she's moving and can't take her with. Anywho, I will be picking her up tomorrow afternoon...can't wait!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: New Doe *

Very nice doe Kylee! As you probably know I am a big fan of those lines. Great find, I hope she does well for you. :dance:

And how do you pronounce her name... Sarai :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

She's home!!! I just love her! She is so much prettier in person! And has such soft fur and a sweet personality. She loves to be pet.

And i'm not sure how you pronounce her name...we've been pronouncing it like sir-ee :shrug: That fits her so it's staying whether that's how you say it or not. lol


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

Congrats, I love her color!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe *

VERY pretty girl!!!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Doe *

New pics!! She has really settled in great and gets along so well with the other goats. I am really loving this girl...and she is so very sweet! I quarenteened her for a few days, but she looks so good I had to let her out early.... she also looked so miserable by herself. She is much happier now!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty girl!! And beautiful pics!! :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats! She is a lovely doe with some really nice bloodlines.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, forgot to say that when we owned a Sarai, we pronounced it like "Sa-Rye" (as in rye bread).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Olivia that is interesting...It took us a bit to figure out how we would pronounce it...I think you may have it right! Awww well, Sur-ee Sa-rye ...close enough! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty! Looks very well settled in too.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She's pretty!  Love her color! :drool:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Pretty girl! Looks like she has settled in!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Thanks everyone. Olivia that is interesting...It took us a bit to figure out how we would pronounce it...I think you may have it right! Awww well, Sur-ee Sa-rye ...close enough!


Yep, we don't know for sure how it was pronounced in Bible times, but we can guess for now.


----------

